# I'm so uncomfortable. -- I finally bit the bullet.



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

UUUUUUUGH, I finally found a reason to need Adobe CC, dammit.

I'm so uncomfortable right now.

I've never purchased anything and not been excited about it, and all I have is complete apprehension about the fact that I just bought something that I have to pay a subscription for the rest of my life if I want to keep photographying.

I just don't like change.

I HATE change.



But.

I need Lightroom and Photoshop to be retina ready.

So I did it.

(Someone hold me. :???


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2014)

:hug::


----------



## paigew (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah it sucks  I'm sorry :hug::


----------



## ronlane (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess that means I'll have to upgrade soon to be part of the "cool kids". Here E. :hug:::hug::


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2014)

I did this too a short while back - you - you get used to the new feeling. 

But it never fully goes away because each month just when you've forgotten you get a reminder email that you've paid!  

But welcome to the warmth of hte cloud!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 1, 2014)

e.rose said:


> UUUUUUUGH, I finally found a reason to need Adobe CC, dammit.
> 
> I'm so uncomfortable right now.
> 
> ...



Hi there!

Allow me to be the first to welcome you to the Adobe Dilithuim Crystal Mines on the scenic Klingon outpost on Rura Penthe.   I'll be your activies director, Jase... 

Rotfl


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, well, so far I'm unimpressed.

The slideshow in LR5 is NOT retina ready.

So that defeats the f***ing purpose of me needing LR5.

I was doing just fine on LR4, otherwise.

Photoshop better look f***ing amazing when I open up a .psd file later to edit, or you better believe I'm calling back today and canceling my "30 day trial".

If you're gonna make something retina ready, make the whole g**damn thing retina ready for f***s sake.


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2014)

Are you sure its the software that isn't retina read and not your retina? Maybe you need to update your eyes before you can use the new features!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

Overread said:


> Are you sure its the software that isn't retina read and not your retina? Maybe you need to update your eyes before you can use the new features!



It's not. I looked it up.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

I can tell the difference between a retina display and non-retina by just looking at the apps screen, no matter what device it is.

I've worked around them long enough, I can tell instantly. 

That being said, the slideshow module was PAINFULLY pixelated.

Doesn't take a sharp eye to see how bad that was.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 1, 2014)

I spend most of my time out of the loop on most things, software among them, but what exactly is retina ready?  Do I just look at what I don't like about my shot until it fixes it or something?  If so how will it keep up with my eyes bouncing everywhere because the whole shot sucks?  This is the kind of thing that will send me back into the cave with charcoal to draw on the walls.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been Retina-ready since '82...

Kodak Retina 1a


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> I spend most of my time out of the loop on most things, software among them, but what exactly is retina ready?  Do I just look at what I don't like about my shot until it fixes it or something?  If so how will it keep up with my eyes bouncing everywhere because the whole shot sucks?  This is the kind of thing that will send me back into the cave with charcoal to draw on the walls.





"Retina Ready" = The software is capable of displaying at a high enough quality to render crisp and correctly on an Apple retina display.

They're super high resolution, so unless the coding has built into the software to render a certain way on Retina displays, sh*t just looks pixelated as hell.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 1, 2014)

Apple thing.  Right on.

Oh wait, right on is old hat too isn't it?  

One day I'll be hip.  

Or need a hip replacement.

Ok, derailment over, back on track thread.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Apple thing.  Right on.
> 
> Oh wait, right on is old hat too isn't it?
> 
> ...



Keith says "right on" all the time. He's only almost 31. So. You can decided about that one.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't have an Apple and I ain't puttin' my photos on a cloud... lol I'm with Derrel, I got a Kodak Retina Reflex, I'll stick to looking for lenses for that.


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2014)

Just to clarify the Photoshop and lightroom system is on the cloud; but your photos are local to your computer online - unless you choose to upload them to their cloud storage. Indeed the software itself runs locally it just has to "phone home" once a month to confirm that you've paid your subscription and then it keeps working away.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 1, 2014)

I took the plunge about two weeks ago. I've spent more time watching videos than out taking pictures the last couple of weeks.

I am determined to find at least 3 pictures out of 50 gazillion that I need to do some kind of freakin composite on. It's nerve racking!!!!!!!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't have an Apple and I ain't puttin' my photos on a cloud... lol I'm with Derrel, I got a Kodak Retina Reflex, I'll stick to looking for lenses for that.



My vent is about Adobe... not Apple.

I love Apple. :sillysmi:

And I ain't puttin' sh*t on Adobe's cloud either.

You can put everything on your own hard drive like normal.


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 1, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't have an Apple and *I ain't puttin' my photos on a cloud*... lol I'm with Derrel, I got a Kodak Retina Reflex, I'll stick to looking for lenses for that.


Me too...but I have a few Apples in the fridge and I bought hubby an iPad...


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I love Apple. :sillysmi:



Can we really  call it love when Apple bought your soul from us?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have an Apple and *I ain't puttin' my photos on a cloud*... lol I'm with Derrel, I got a Kodak Retina Reflex, I'll stick to looking for lenses for that.
> ...



Again... ADOBE'S cloud... has *nothing* to do with *iCloud*. 

We're talking about two separate things here.

And I don't keep my photos on either. (One of them you just can't... and the other... well, I don't trust anything that I can't touch with my hands to keep my client files safe.)


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I love Apple. :sillysmi:
> ...



Uh. Yes.

They woo'd me 5 years ago, and have proven to be a fabulous life partner. :greenpbl:


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2014)

Emily is finally growing up.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> Emily is finally growing up.



Well now, hold on. I haven't even opened PS yet. So we'll see if I even keep the damn thing.


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2014)

Darn if what have you been doing for the last few hours? Surely you've got it open by now


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Well now, hold on. I haven't even opened PS yet. So we'll see if I even keep the damn thing.



Don't worry, it may hurt at first but the more you do it the better it feels.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't apple users usually use aperture or something?


----------



## runnah (Jul 1, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Don't apple users usually use aperture or something?



I heard a rumor somewhere that it was going away.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 1, 2014)

Overread said:


> Darn if what have you been doing for the last few hours?



Selling over $1,000 worth of product to a client.  



runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, hold on. I haven't even opened PS yet. So we'll see if I even keep the damn thing.
> ...







TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Don't apple users usually use aperture or something?



No.



runnah said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > Don't apple users usually use aperture or something?
> ...



I heard that rumor too.

Doesn't matter. I had it for free, and I only opened it once to see what it looked like.


----------



## Tee (Jul 2, 2014)

I thought you can get LR5 as a stand alone?  Or do you need it in the CC format for the retina option?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

Tee said:


> I thought you can get LR5 as a stand alone?  Or do you need it in the CC format for the retina option?



The "photographer's package" is $10/mo. Getting any of the software on it's own is $20/mo.

I only did it cause I needed PHOTOSHOP to be retina ready. I didn't have an issue with LR4.

But since I had it in the bundle, I downloaded LR5, which I was told was "retina ready"... and it is. Unless you're trying to do a slideshow.

The only reason I was so livid about it, is because that's how I present my images to my clients for the first time - via a slideshow. But I've never had a retina display prior to this sales meeting, so it always looked okay.

BUT... as I was getting myself ready to go to the meeting, it dawned on me that Keynote, is a presentation program... which would do a slideshow... and it's an Apple software, which means it's DEFINITELY retina ready....... So I threw a quick slideshow together in Keynote in the spare 20 minutes I had before I had to leave to meet with my clients. 

(Who needs Lightroom slideshows when you have KEYNOTE? Much better that way anyway, and definitely how I'll be doing it from now on, regardless if Lightroom ever becomes retina ready in the slideshow module).


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 2, 2014)

The cloud would kill me.  I don't have internet access all the time.  I take shots and may process some in a tent on my laptop.  

I'm starting to move away from apple products ... my iPad 2 finally bit the dust.  My kids iphone 4 battery is dying all the time, my minimac barely runs netflix & youtube anymore (don't even ask about upgrading it $$ ).   and my old iMac G4 is really only useful as a nifty R2D2 looking DVD movie playing device.

Cloud software is not my friend .. it'll force you to upgrade to keep up with it's provided technology.


But, then again, I do miss my Apple //e with CP/M


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 2, 2014)

Leave it to Apple to make hardware that cNt be fully utilized by any other mainstream products.   

"Oh, so most devices  display things at 72 PPI? Well let's make a screen that displays everything at 200+ PPI mwahaha!"


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> The cloud would kill me.  I don't have internet access all the time.  I take shots and may process some in a tent on my laptop.  I'm starting to move away from apple products ... my iPad 2 finally bit the dust.  My kids iphone 4 battery is dying all the time, my minimac barely runs netflix & youtube anymore (don't even ask about upgrading it $$ ).   and my old iMac G4 is really only useful as a nifty R2D2 looking DVD movie playing device.  Cloud software is not my friend .. it'll force you to upgrade to keep up with it's provided technology.  But, then again, I do miss my Apple //e with CP/M



AGAIN... For the 3rd time...  

The ADOBE cloud and APPLE'S iCloud are totally, 100%, not even close to being related at all.  

Unless I'm misunderstanding you and your Apple comment is a separate statement from your cloud statement.  

You don't NEED to use Adobe's cloud.  

I'm not.  

I don't feel the need to "have access to my files anywhere. I take my MBP everywhere with me.  

You also don't need to be connected to the internet to use it. You download photoshop software straight to your hard drive just like you always have, and can edit offline.  I just needs to connect once every while, real quick, to confirm your licenses is still valid.  

And as far as your Apple stuff is concerned, I dunno what to tell you.  

My husbands iPad, first gen, is still going strong (aside from software limitations at this point, but it's OOOOOLD, ), my iPhone 4 battery was still great, when I sold it (your issue could GREATLY depend on how hard of a user your kid is and what apps they're using, cause certain *apps* can really drain the battery, as well as a few settings, like brightness being high all the time, and whether or not you have good reception where they are, cause if it's CONSTANTLY looking for a good signal, that can kill it too... OR... Your kid just went through the battery's charge life cycle already-- So who knows,  ), my Mac Mini is still powering through and I'm planning on sending it to my mother as a transition into Apple, once I get all my sh*t off it, haha, AND your g4, depending on when you got it, is at LEAST, 12 years old... 10 at best. 

That computer came out in 2002. And got discontinued in 2004.  

So that is 100% understandable that it's probably slow and can't keep up with current software a and technologies.  

And if you're not backing up, and or you are sharing an Apple ID with someone else, iCloud CAN be a pain in the ads. So don't do that. Use it the way it was intended.  

 

 

:hugg:  

I'll never go away from Apple.  

A new Steve Jobs reincarnation would have to come along and start something even more amazing to do that. And so far, I haven't see signs of that coming.  

I won't do Droid and I would rather DIE than move back to Windows.  

YOU WON'T TAKE ME ALIVE WINDOWS!!!!!  

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Leave it to Apple to make hardware that cNt be fully utilized by any other mainstream products.  "Oh, so most devices  display things at 72 PPI? Well let's make a screen that displays everything at 200+ PPI mwahaha!"



"Leave it to Apple to make beautiful displays that can be fully utilized by literally every piece of software that I own, EXCEPT the damn slideshow module in Lightroom, which is 100% Adobe's fault for being lazy and not coding!"

Fixed it for you 

I wouldn't trade my retina display for the world. Everything looks like massive sh*t in comparison. 

I barely like even just watching Netflix on my old Samsung desktop monitor anymore. -- and that's the one I used to edit on every day, for the past few years. :lmao:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

e.rose said:


> AGAIN... For the 3rd time...
> 
> The ADOBE cloud and APPLE'S iCloud are totally, 100%, not even close to being related at all.
> 
> ...



Ok, so what I got from this was .. well, something something cloud something. Could you go over that middle part again?

Lol



> I'll never go away from Apple.
> 
> A new Steve Jobs reincarnation would have to come along and start something even more amazing to do that. And so far, I haven't see signs of that coming.
> 
> ...



Well someday at some point Linux will mature to the point where they'll have a distribution that can actually run windows applications like photoshop and a couple of the 3d apps I use in a stable and usable fashion. The moment that happens I'll be switching myself.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN... For the 3rd time...
> ...



I know a few people who really love Linux.

I've never really used it myself. I've seen it a few times, but I've never used it.

It just seems like too much thinking to me. 

I need something simple, idiot, and curiosity proof.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Well if Apple ever unlocked their OS and allowed it to be used on non-apple hardware I'd give it a serious look, but as it is my options are a little more limited. There are some really nice distributions of linux that are actually pretty easy to install and use, but really they still are at that stage where they are not quite "ready for prime time" at least as far as a primary workstation is concerned. My biggest problem is I've got some pretty high end, high dollar windows applications that don't really run all that well in a Virtual Machine because of the graphics requirements, and WINE (A windows emulator for Linux) still needs a ton of work, it's spotty and unstable at best.

So for now I'm stuck with Windows as a primary OS for now - but they've made a lot of advancements in Linux just in the last couple of years.. So i'll be patient and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...









That's never gonna happen.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Which really is a shame.  Don't get me wrong, I get where Apple is coming from there, the reason the OS is so stable is that it is really only designed to work on a limited hardware set and by unlocking the kernel they do open themselves up to stability issues and the need to start developing additional device drivers and such - so I can see why Apple doesn't go that route.  It would be nice to have for guys like me, who have just entirely too much invested in non-apple hardware to ever consider switching, especially since Apple doesn't make anything equivalent to some of the "heavy metal" I have in the basement - so for now I guess I'm just stuck in the wonderful world of Windows.


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's weather - cloudy with a touch of heavy falling apples.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...








Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2014)

It must be so,so,soooo awfull to have to look at an ever-so-slightly less than Retina-ready menu on a screen...the horror...I cannot imagine how God-awful it must be to look at things in regular high-defintion, merely millions of colors...and *not Retina-level glory* on the toolbars and menus....Jesus Fu****h CH***+, the harshness of modern life is so sad...and all those starving kids in the third world...where are their Retina-ready software apps? who cries for them?

Oh...just exercising my new title "Mr. Rain Cloud" that one of the moderators or admins branded me with last night...I woke up today and hey, WTF--I'm now Mr. Rain Cloud!! So, might as well exercise my new title, right???


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> It must be so,so,soooo awfull to have to look at an ever-so-slightly less than Retina-ready menu on a screen...the horror...I cannot imagine how God-awful it must be to look at things in regular high-defintion, merely millions of colors...and *not Retina-level glory* on the toolbars and menus....Jesus Fu****h CH***+, the harshness of modern life is so sad...and all those starving kids in the third world...where are their Retina-ready software apps? who cries for them?



I do Derrel.  I cry for them.  Mostly during a my weekly pedicure.  Yup.. I get seriously weepy for them right about then, especially if the champagne service is slow that day.  Lol


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> It must be so,so,soooo awfull to have to look at an  menu on a screen...



Okay, I'ma stop you right there. (For real... Not even reading the rest of that.)

Who the f*** said anything about MENUS?

The stupid menus don't bother me. It was the IMAGES not being displayed properly that I was talking about.

Images that I was getting ready to PRESENT for the first time, to high PAYING clients.

So yes. "Ever-so-slightly less than Retina-ready" images is TOTALLY unacceptable when they look like blurry, pixelated bullsh*t in a slideshow.

Maybe you don't care about showing poorly rendered images to clients, but for me, it's the difference between making nothing, and raking in $1,500 in one sales session. :greenpbl:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2014)

Erose - how much coffee have you not had?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

Overread said:


> Erose - how much coffee have you not had?



I'm about 3 cups short. ...Why?



:hug::

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2014)

Hmm you should get more - bunnies without coffee is not a good thing - least as far as studies on other bunnies have shown


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

Overread said:


> Hmm you should get more - bunnies without coffee is not a good thing - least as far as studies on other bunnies have shown



That's very true.


----------



## Tee (Jul 2, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I only did it cause I needed PHOTOSHOP to be retina ready. I didn't have an issue with LR4.
> 
> But since I had it in the bundle, I downloaded LR5, which I was told was "retina ready"... and it is. Unless you're trying to do a slideshow.



Gotcha.  That's interesting and good to know.  I admit when I heard about the subscription service coming, I patted my LR4 and CS5 and said, "It's just you and me, kid".


----------



## e.rose (Jul 2, 2014)

Tee said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I only did it cause I needed PHOTOSHOP to be retina ready. I didn't have an issue with LR4.
> ...



Yeah I did too, until I realized that CS5's display of 100% was actually more akin to 200% on a retina display. Now that I have CC, it's correct again.

I so wanted to just live on CS5 forever. 

I have to admit though, some of the tools definitely work a lot better than they did in CS5. I'm having to readjust my "feel" with some of them.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 2, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Haaaaa, you are coming around already 

In two weeks I went from Adobe PS CC #84 to Adobe PS CC 2014; and did not pay a penny more for it.  COOL BEANS.  Now if I can only figure out the warp tool so I can get rid of my man boobage and brewsky gut.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Leave it to Apple to make hardware that cNt be fully utilized by any other mainstream products.
> 
> "Oh, so most devices  display things at 72 PPI? Well let's make a screen that displays everything at 200+ PPI mwahaha!"




Yeah... what was so wrong about the IBM PC with CGA graphics... 640x480 with 16 colors!  Woot!  Then they had to go and ruin everything by coming out with "new" stuff.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 2, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to Apple to make hardware that cNt be fully utilized by any other mainstream products.     "Oh, so most devices  display things at 72 PPI? Well let's make a screen that displays everything at 200+ PPI mwahaha!"
> ...



Is that why every other company is pushing for 4K instead or Retina-whatever?


----------



## rayakey (Jul 6, 2014)

I haven't yet taken the plunge. Holding on to my past install until I cannot bear to be excluded from the Kool Kidz Klub!  will probably do it later this year though. Hope you can find a way to make the most of it.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 7, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I can tell the difference between a retina display and non-retina by just looking at the apps screen, no matter what device it is.
> 
> I've worked around them long enough, I can tell instantly.
> 
> ...



I wish I had retina ready eyes... instead I just have these regular ol' things since birth with minor upgrades


----------



## sfaribault (Jul 7, 2014)

I am looking at getting a new Win7 computer this week. I am looking at changing from Photoshop CS2 to lightroom 5. I was going to upgrade Photoshop BUT I do not want a cloud version or rent. So I am looking at getting Perfect Photo Suite 8.  The Perfect Companion to Adobe Lightroom - onOne Software


----------



## e.rose (Jul 7, 2014)

rayakey said:


> Hope you can find a way to make the most of it.



Oh, I am.

I just won't be using the slideshow portion of Lightroom for my client sales meetings. But I've discovered that Keynote is a much better solution for that anyway.



sfaribault said:


> I am looking at getting a new Win7 computer this week. I am looking at changing from Photoshop CS2 to lightroom 5. I was going to upgrade Photoshop BUT I do not want a cloud version or rent. So I am looking at getting Perfect Photo Suite 8.  The Perfect Companion to Adobe Lightroom - onOne Software



It's not a cloud version.

It's installed on your hard drive.


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2014)

The only things with the new Photoshop are:

1) It wants to phone home once a month or so (basically you need the net hooked up once a month)

2) You pay monthly instead of in one big go so each month you'll have money taken. Note that for casual use its not worth it - though honestly for most photographers the cost is tiny - heck you'd likely spend more having one roll of film developed.


----------

